# Correlation between dilation and impending labor



## sophiesue2 (Jan 15, 2005)

I have had one internal since being pregnant (this week at 40 weeks.) I was 2 centimeters. I see two midwives at the same practice, but my next week appointment is with one of the doctors. (I've seen them twice, when the midwives were unavailable...both times they hurt me. One by poking me in the back after I told him I had horrible back pain. The other one by poking me in the pubic bone trying to get a location to measure.







: ) My appointment next week is with a doctor. I figured I wouldn't bother reminding the receptionist that I see the midwives AGAIN, because I would have gone into labor by then. I'm starting to think that won't happen. I do NOT want another internal. Especially with someone I have no relationship with. So if I make it until next week, is there really ANY reason to have one? I don't CARE when I go into labor, so what would their argument be for me to have an internal exam other than just "to see?"


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

I was at 4 cm and 85% effacement almost three weeks before going into labor...this was my first/only, too, so no, there's no real correlation. I'd absolutely refuse any more exams until you're ready to push.


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

No correlation.
With #2 I was 2cm dilated and had a baby 3 hours later
With #4 I was 4cm dilated, had my one check from my MW and promptly went into transition.

No need for an internal.


----------



## tash11 (Mar 12, 2006)

you can refuse an internal. when they say 'strip' just say no. there is no need for one.

I didnt have any my entire pregnancy. well... actually I did a check when I was in labour before the midwife got there and I told my husband "I feel the head"









I think its mostly just a curiosity thing.


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

No correlation here either...
I was only fingertip dilated, not effaced at my last prenatal (I asked to be checked). I went into labor about 8 hours later.


----------



## katerkat (Aug 13, 2005)

I was 2 cms for 10+ weeks.







DS dropped really early, but didn't move once he got himself stuck down there.

Now, effacing - I went in at 36 weeks, about 20% effaced, 37 weeks, 60% effaced and 38 weeks, 90% effaced. (And still 2 cms!!) DS was born at 38.5 weeks.


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

With #1 I had an internal after about 12 hours of early labor - this was at a regular, already scheduled office visit...I was 1 cm and 90% effaced, midwife (at FSBC) told me I'd probably have the baby that night (it was 11:00 a.m) or early in the next morning.

When I arrived at the bc at 2 a.m. I was about 5-6 cm, and she told me it would be by sunrise.

By sunrise I wasn't even pushing. Babe was born at 2:30 pm. Talk about false hope during a long labor. That convinced me I would never have an internal before active labor. Midwife agreed that exams really are useless at predicting anything.

With #2 I allowed an internal when I arrived at the bc, and one before pushing.

With #3 I had my only internal exam when the midwife arrived, at my request(homebirth); l did not get checked before pushing, just assumed if I was pushing it was time to push, yk?

I would not consent to an internal before active labor, even then, only if you really want to know, not because they *need* to know.

ETA: fewer exams = less chance of infection and less chance of stripping membranes without your consent


----------



## annarosa (Aug 30, 2004)

I do not think an internal exam will give any useful information for you - so just don't have one you don't need to - wait until your body is ready to go into labour and it will - with you relaxed and rested and not worried and fretting about some arbitrary measurement/judgement - trust your body not the docs


----------



## sarah0404 (May 28, 2006)

Here in the UK having regular internal exams isn't a part of routine pregnancy care. I never understood why they do them in the US. If you don't want to have one then don't!

I have no idea how dilated I was in any of my pregnancies. My babies just came when they were ready. Apart from my first. I ended up getting induced. I'd gone 14 days over and I thought that was all you were "allowed" to go over by. I had the first internal exam I'd ever had in my life then. They said I was 3cm, and the machine showed I was having regular contractions, although I didn't feel them. If they'd just let me go back home I probably would have went into labour in a few hours, but no, they broke my waters, put me on a drip and then caused my baby to become distressed and need a c/s







:

Hopefully you will have had your baby by next week anyway, so you won't have to worry about it. Good luck!!!


----------



## BirthInStyle (May 4, 2006)

I was checked at 40 weeks by my midwife per my request and I wish I hadn't been. I had nothing going on, no dilation, no effacement, etc. All it did was make me depressed, but then I went into labor 36 hours later!

On the other had, I have a client who is at 41 weeks today and has been dilated 4 cm for a week and a half. At that point, her doc told her it was going to be really, really soon. Still waiting...

I think that vaginal exams just mess with your emotions. And just remember that you always have the right to refuse them and any other test, procedure, or intervention.


----------



## G&B'sMama (Mar 25, 2005)

I had two internals when I was pg with DS. One was just before 39 weeks- 2 cm and 50% effaced. The midwife told me maybe something would happen in a few days, but no guarantee. The next was just before 40 weeks- I was 4 cm and nearly full effaced with a bulging bag of waters. She thought for sure I would begin labor in 24 hours. My babe held out another 6 days







When he decided it was time, though, things went fast- I think it was because all the work of early labor was already done!


----------



## acystay (Aug 15, 2002)

Ina May says it so well! Dilation and effacement mean absolutely nothing about when you will into labor. It's how the woman is feeling and looking that will tell. Truly it is! I tell my Bradley students this all the time that you don't know you are in labor or it is coming until it does.

W/ number 3, I was checked 12 hours before labor/birth. Call me stupid. I just felt like that whole day stuff was going on. I was goopey, showing, etc. Looking back I think I was in early stage the whole day but it didn't bother me. Anywho, I was checked (10 days over) and was a finger tip no real effacing. 12 hours later, w/ 2 hours of hard labor and bamm, Corbin is in my arms.

number 1 and 2, basically same thing although not knowing how my body worked, I had an induction w/ #1.


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

I had 2 or 3 internals my entire pregnancy/labor.....At 34wks I was 4cm and 85% and stayed that way until almost 42wks.....I was told to go home and pack my bags....LOL

My friend was 1cm and a tad effaced and her labor was 3 hours long, start to finish, first baby....


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

" I will not have an internal exam today" is all you need to say.

Don't be bothered, there's no medical reason for one.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

so what would their argument be for me to have an internal exam other than just "to see?"
whatever it would be, it wouldn't hold water







internals do nothing other than satisfy curiosity. IMO, they're done so that someone can be "doing something."









hang in there, mama. if you don't want an exam---let them know. it's your body









i know lots of mamas who choose to skip them, and i've birthed two babies w/o ever knowing how many centimeters any body part of mine was


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

I have a friend who was dilated to a six for six weeks. There is absolutely no correlation. And they have NO GOOD REASON to do an internal exam on you unless you're telling them that you want to push (even then, many would argue, isn't a good reason). And you have EVERY RIGHT to refuse an internal. When the nurse hands you a gown or a sheet, simply say, "Oh, I'm not having a vaginal today." If she pushes it, remind her that there is not currently a medically necessary reason to be examined, and you're refusing the exam today, thank you. Be firm and quiet, and IN CHARGE. Sometimes, simply being reminded that they are not gods and that you have a voice is all it takes to make them back down. Frankly, you could also simply get "car trouble" and have to reschedule...with a midwife!


----------



## JessicaE (Oct 9, 2005)

With my first son, I had no internal exams during my pregnancy. As others have said, there was just no need for it. I had one on arrival at the hospital, and one when I started feeling pushy. That second exam showed a small lip of cervix, so I just grunted softly for awhile until the urge got overwhelming, then I moved right into pushing w/out another internal.

Today, I'm 38w1d. My midwife talked me into a vaginal exam on Monday, even though I'd planned to decline. I asked her what useful information she thought she'd get, and her response was that it would help her to know how quickly she needs to come once I'm in active labor. She doesn't usually do home births and is making a special exception for us, so I figured if it would make her feel better I'd do it. I was 2-3 cm dilated, thick but very soft, baby is very low but not totally engaged. I'm NOT reading anything into it in terms of when the baby will come. She interpreted the findings to mean that I won't have a long active labor. We'll see! It was for her benefit (because she's already done so much for us), not mine. We agreed that if I had one this week, we wouldn't do another.

I tell my Bradley students that everyone wants to know their 'score,' but your 'score' doesn't really mean anything! If you can resist that urge, it can prevent the small chance of an infection or unintentional AROM, along with a lot of emotional work-up on everyone's part. It's your body, you always have the right to decline an internal or any other procedure/exam.


----------

